# Hey all!



## Wing_Chun_Bob (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey all my name is bob and I am currently a Wing chun Tao Student in Windsor Ont, and training under Sifu jim Clark. Just posting too say hello too everyone


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 2, 2004)

Hello WCB and welcome to Martial Talk.  This is a nice place to hang and one of the best discussion boards on the web, IMHO.

 Have a look around and happy posting!


----------



## Vadim (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Bob, welcome aboard. artyon:


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Back, Bob!  This is a great place, so very addictive. But have fun learning like I do!  TW


----------



## Sarah (Nov 2, 2004)

Hello Bob, happy posting!


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Bob!
 Welcome aboard :cheers:
 :asian:


----------



## Drac (Nov 3, 2004)

Greetings and Welcome to MT Bob...


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Bob  Welcome to a Fantastic Group~!

~Tess


----------



## Venomstrike (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Bob, welcome to the forums. I'm new also and so far I like it here. There is so much information here on the martial arts. You should read through some of the older topics like I've been doing recently -- lots of tips and strategies.


----------



## still learning (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello, Wing Chun Bob,  .......Aloha from Hawaii


----------

